# ... 1950's Schwinn Starlet $100.



## Rollo (Apr 13, 2018)

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/bik/d/1950s-schwinn-starlet-bicycle/6560427952.html


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2018)

What a deal!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2018)

That S-2 wheelsets is worth the price alone.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 14, 2018)

Wish that was original paint. I've always liked the rose/white combo


----------



## spoker (Apr 14, 2018)

deleted


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 14, 2018)

Is that the same one being parted out now?


----------



## spoker (Apr 15, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Is that the same one being parted out now?



sure looks like it,to bad it looked nice


----------



## Rollo (Apr 19, 2018)

... Same bike ...  https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/d/vintage-schwinn-starlet/6565518177.html


----------

